

Intel ends an era, starts killing off its own PC business - sreeix
http://venturebeat.com/2013/01/22/intel-kills-motherboard-business/

======
buu700
Sensationalist title on the part of VentureBeat; the only claim in the article
is that Intel plans to exit the desktop motherboard market, which isn't quite
equivalent to the company shutting down its primary business.

